# When is a good time to compete in a powerlifting meet.



## Trippy13.EM (Dec 25, 2017)

I have this dream of competing in a powerlifting meet. I'm currently on my 1st cycle of test at 500mg a week. I made my own powerlifting program, simpler to 5/3/1. It's better in my opinion. So I'm thinking if I can get a 1200lbs total at the 198lbs weight class , would that me ok or no. This would be at a USPA local meet of course.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 25, 2017)

Now. Right now. It doesn't matter what u total man just go in and smash some prs. Meet days are usually long and tiring so go to your first one as a learning experience and have some fun. It's a rush for sure.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 25, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Now. Right now. It doesn't matter what u total man just go in and smash some prs. Meet days are usually long and tiring so go to your first one as a learning experience and have some fun. It's a rush for sure.



I was going to say today lol.

Get in the book and set a total to work towards beating!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 25, 2017)

The guys have given good advise. Forget about the numbers and just enjoy the day


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 25, 2017)

If u have any questions about anything regarding a meet don't be afraid to ask. Lots of powerlifters here.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't pop into the powerlifting section often...but when I do I agree with all of the above.  The guys who responded to your question, OP, know a hell of a lot about moving heavy iron.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2017)

Agreed, just remember all the “first times” in your life; things didnt go as youd wished typically. So forget numbers, use it as a time to learn procedures/time frames. Meet people for future reference/help. You’ll be nervious and probably not 110% on your game due to jitters; after this meet- jitters will be less, ass kickin will be more...and will keep getting better with more experience under your belt. Go have some fun with it, plenty of time to allow it to become an obsessive hobby that rules your life


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2017)

Are there age brackets in a powerlifting competition

Could google it but im lazy :32 (16):


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Are there age brackets in a powerlifting competition
> 
> Could google it but im lazy :32 (16):


Yes. Pretty sure you’d be a masters


----------

